# Howdo



## amrit (Apr 11, 2007)

After being a browser for some time I thought I'd finally sign up.

My interests are most areas of WW2 aviation, but I've become more interested in the campaigns in SE Asia / Burma / India recently. 

Because of that I have a soft spot for aircraft that often get relegated to the "second division" e.g. Buffalo, Mohawk, Beaufighter etc  

Cheers.


----------



## Thorlifter (Apr 11, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 11, 2007)

Hello and welcome to the board


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 11, 2007)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## Wildcat (Apr 11, 2007)

Welcome! I'm a fan of the lesser known types as well, particulary the Vengeance


----------



## amrit (Apr 11, 2007)

Thanks for the welcome.

Ahh, the Vengeance - another under-rated aircraft that did excellent service in Burma. I'm awaiting the delivery of "The Flying Camels - History of 45 Squadron". Should be a good read.


----------



## Heinz (Apr 14, 2007)

Welcome mate!


----------



## Wildcat (Apr 15, 2007)

amrit said:


> Thanks for the welcome.
> 
> Ahh, the Vengeance - another under-rated aircraft that did excellent service in Burma. I'm awaiting the delivery of "The Flying Camels - History of 45 Squadron". Should be a good read.


 
Cool, I'll have to keep an eye out for that one!


----------



## evangilder (Apr 15, 2007)

Welcome. I am a big fan of the Beaufighter as well. I have been looking for a Beaufighter t-shirt for a long time. There are only 4 known examples left, so it looks like the only way I will get a t-shirt is to take a picture of a Beau and make one myself.


----------



## amrit (Apr 15, 2007)

Cheers guys.

I like t-shirt idea. I'd go for ground attack, with guns blazing and all rockets flying


----------

